# Holyoke MA auxiliary police



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello all, hope this is the proper venue for the question I have. 

I have some curiosity with the Holyoke Auxiliary Police. What exactly are they? They don't appear to be a police organization per say. There are no ride alongs with full time officers, no apparent training directly related to HPD, doesn't appear to be an HPD officer providing oversight for the department, and I don't think the current Chief (Deitrich) was ever a cop or is even in a related field. 

In doing some research I found this:
1950 the 81st Congress of the United States of America came up with the Civil Defense Act of 1950 which authorizes a Federal Civil Defense Program and it appears that Auxiliary police fall under this in some fashion.

So here's the big question:

Are the Holyoke Auxiliary Police a Police organization or a Civil Defense Organization? Where did this unit come from or originate?

Thanks Folks I eagerly await your input.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Auxiliary Police Division*







The Auxiliary Police Division consists of an Auxiliary Chief of Police and approximately 40 volunteers. The Auxiliary Police supports the Holyoke Police Department's Field Operations Bureau with operations such as the _St. Patrick's Day Parade_ and _Road Race_, _Celebrate Holyoke_, _Hispanic Festival_, etc. Two marked police cruisers are assigned to this division to facilitate their duties. The volunteers assigned to this division also provide assistance during civil defense emergencies such as hurricanes, floods, traffic emergencies, etc. The volunteers also provide assistance to other cities' law enforcement agencies and charitable organizations.

http://www.holyokepd.org/fieldop.html


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Last time I saw them at the Boston Martahon Detail Holyoke Auxiliary police had cheesey CD Logos all over their uniforms. This was at least 10 years ago.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm just curious what prompted the question.


----------

